# Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada



## Biggamekumpel (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe heute von Thomas von Tuna XXL diese Mail bekommen und leite die mal einfach ohne Kommentar hier an euch weiter:

Hallo Oliver,

vielleicht kannst Du Dich noch erinnern - ich habe letztes Frühjahr bei Dir 2 Alutecnos Ruten Stand Up 80/130lbs gekauft. 

Ich muss sagen - wirklich tolle Ruten, die auch dieses Jahr zeigen mussten, was sie können! 

Die Ruten haben uns echt überzeugt!

Ich konnte dieses Jahr mit nur einer der beiden Ruten 14 Blufins drillen und fangen!

Letzten
Samstag haben wir 3 Fische mit 200lb, 500lb und 839lb gefangen! 
Hierbei könnte es sich sogar um den größten Bluefin Kanadas handeln, der jemals
Stand-Up gefangen wurde!?

Zwar haben einige von unseren Jungs ein paar größere gefangen (bis 1.150lb), aber nicht Stand-UP!

Ein paar Bilder anbei!

PS:
Wir konnten selbst mehrere Bluefin-Attacken direkt neben dem Boot
fotografieren! Eine der Makrelen erlitt bei einer Fehlattacke einen
Herzinfarkt - wirklich kein Wunder!


Nochmals vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus Canada 

Thomas / TUNA XXL


----------



## Biggamekumpel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

hier noch weitere Bilder


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Gigantisch, da bekommt man ja schon Krämpfe beim Fotos anschauen!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

makrele mit herzinfarkt:q:q:m


----------



## Nick_A (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Absoluter Hammer !!! :m #6

Auch will !!! :c


----------



## noworkteam (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Dicke Dinger|bigeyes|bigeyes, 

Da bekommt Kanada als Urlaubsland einen ganz anderen Stellenwert |supergri

Gruß


----------



## FalkenFisch (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

839 lbs, was für Fische! Da will ich auch mal ran#6.

Gibt´s Info´s bzgl. der Drillzeit?


----------



## djoerni (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Wahnsinn! Hammertiere!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

boah ...... der Hammer !


----------



## Housecat (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Echt der Hammer, würde mich auch mal interressieren wie lange man mit so einem mächtigen Fisch kämpft.

Petri #6


----------



## esgof (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Moin
Mich würde mal interessieren wie lange man daran kaut.:q:q
Was passiert denn nach dem Fang mit solchen Riesen |kopfkrat
Gruß Esgof


----------



## Biggamekumpel (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Hi Leute, 
Thomas hat sich gemeldet. Er hat nur 1 Stunde und 35 Minuten mit dem Monster gekämpft. Erstaunlich schnell.
Aber so eine Tour steht ja bei mir nächstes Jahr auch mal auf der Wunschliste

Gruß Oli


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

"Er hat nur 1 Stunde und 35 Minuten mit dem Monster gekämpft. Erstaunlich schnell."


Danke für die Info.

Wirklich erstaunlich schnell#6. Bei der Größe hätte ich eher auf ´ne never ending Story getippt. Aber wenn drei gute Fische an dem Tag an Bord kommen sollen, muss man sich halt sputen


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Die Umstände dort vor Ort erlauben diese Art der Angelei. Meinen Hut ab vor dem "Stand Up". Aber über 500m Wassertiefe wäre das nicht möglich. Der Blick aufs Echolot, welches mit abgebildet ist, zeigt ca. 30 Klafter, bzw. Faden Tiefe. Das sind knapp 60 Meter. Die Fische können also keine Tieftauchunternehmen starten - und ein guter Skipper hlft dann auch ungemein.


----------



## christo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Moin, Moin,
Dazu dieses,
sehenswert!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoUqeZmcS_I&feature=autofb

DD
Stoffel


----------



## Ralf Bartels (1. November 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Im Forum des des deutschen Big Game Clubs(BGFC) kam etwas Kritik auf gegen die Fischerei von deutschen Anglern mit den Berufsfischern in Kanada doch Jürgen Öder verteidigt uns: "Die kanadische Regierung schützt die Blauflossenthune seit Jahren mit extrem strengen Auflagen und überwacht genau die Einhaltung der Quoten. Es ist exakt festgelegt, wie viele Fische entnommen werden dürfen. Das Angeln auf BFT läuft also in völlig geordneten Bahnen und unter den Augen des Gesetzes".:vik:

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren zum Thunfischangeln nach Kanada und man fischt dort traditionell mit den Berufsfischern auf deren Fangquote. Fast alle Boote nehmen gerne Angler mit raus gegen einen geringen Umkostenbeitrag von 50 Dollar. Der von J.Öder erwähnte in Kanada ansässige Thomas Schmidt von tunaxxl.com scheint ein cleverer Geschäftsmann zu sein, der es zum verblüffen der Berufsfischer fertig gebracht hat von den deutschen Anglern für eine Ausfahrt 500-600 Euro zu kassieren! Das muß nicht sein, denn in Kanada gibt es über 1000 Thunfischboote ohne Vermittler! |krach:

Auf den Prince-Edward-Islands oder am Golf von Nova Scotia ist der Thunfisch im Durchschnitt auch deutlich größer als im besagten Canso und man kann die Großen schon früher im August und September bei noch akzeptablen Wetterbedingungen fangen. 

Man fischt entweder mit den schweren Ruten und Rollen des Bootes aus dem drehbaren Gimbal oder bringt wie ich sein eigenes stand-up Gerät mit.


Petri Heil 


Ralf Bartels


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. November 2009)

*AW: Potentioneller Stand Up Record in Canada*

Manoman, das sind dicke Dinger, ich glaubs net.
Zum Tunfischangeln eine kleine frage an die Experten: Ich hab in ein paar Filmchen gesehen, wie die Leute den Thun drillen, indem die Rute im Rutenhalter des Bootes bleibt und praktisch "nur" gekurbelt wird. ist das eine üblich Metode?
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man solche Ficher im Kampfstuhl drillt, oder irr ich mich da?
Sei wie´s sei, will auch mal...
Grüße
Hannes


----------

